# looking to buy a quattro coupe GT



## someonehasthenameiwant (Feb 8, 2001)

What are somethings I should look for?
Any special leaks, hiding rust spots, anything out of the ordinary?
Also what would be a good price fo one with under 100k on it?
Thanks


----------



## jdouble (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: looking to buy a quattro coupe GT (someonehasthenameiwant)*

no such thing as a quattro coupe GT in USA


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: looking to buy a quattro coupe GT (someonehasthenameiwant)*

if your looking for a Quattro which is a turbo, quattro coupe
Then, you should watch for rust. Rust by the fenders and where the front quater panels meet the unibody. Also look for rust in the floorpan.


----------

